# AMD XP 64: entweder langsam oder Absturz



## DerKleineBruder (13. April 2005)

Moin allerseits,

     nach langer Suche bin ich nun endlich fündig geworden, warum mein Rechner (FSC-Amilo A 1630) ständig abstürzt:
     Folgende Konfig:
     AMD XP 64 3400+
     512 MB
     Win-XP Prof

 Der Rechner läuft nach frischer Installation auf nur 800MHz, egal welche Energieoption ich einstelle. Wenn ich dann den AMD-Treiber Installiere, kommen die vielen schönen GHz zum Vorschein, aber im Accu-Betrieb stürzt der Rechner dann ab und zu unvermittelt ab (freeze).
 Es scheint zusätzlich mit der Softwarekonstallation (Kerio Pers. Firewall und Antivir von H+BEDV) zusammenzuhängen. Das Verhalten ist ganz merkwürdig. Mal lief er stundenlang bei abgeschaltetem Virenscanner und mit Firewall. Dann mit einem Mal fror er dann doch wieder ein. Gestern lief er problemlos, aber ohne AMD-Treiber.
 Ich brauche nicht ungedingt die Fähigkeit, dass der Rechner ultralange läuft oder die Cool 'n' quite Option. Ich will hauptsächlich, dass er an der Steckdose betrieben schnell ist.
 Habe ich da evtl. noch irgendwelche Optionen, die ich bisher übersehen habe? Warum läuft der Prozessor im "normalen" Betrieb so langsam?
     Habe schon an FSC geschrieben, mal sehen wann und ob die Antworten.

     Grüße
     das Brüderchen

 Update: 15.04.2005
 Für die, die es interessiert:
 Der Rechner wird abgeholt. Das Verhalten scheint auch in den Augen Siemens' nicht ok zu sein. Na mal sehen, wie es weiter geht.


----------



## ppb (24. April 2005)

Phu... schwierig...

So würd ichs versuchen: Neuinstallation von WinXP, falls Du das noch nicht versucht hast. Wenn das nichts hilft ist es warscheinlich ein Hardware-Problem, denke ich.

Gruss PPB


----------

